# bottles, ummm...help???



## ekabaka (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a couple bottles (oz) here from Canada B.C and am wondering if anyone can help me the pricing on them


----------



## ekabaka (Sep 2, 2006)

if more pics are needed just let me know at ekabaka@hotmail.com or through here


----------



## capsoda (Sep 2, 2006)

I'd say , more pic are needed.LoL


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 3, 2006)

Or at least the rest of that one.[]


----------

